# Bajar tension de 50+50v para amplificador y pre



## hernandezc (May 2, 2009)

Perdón que los moleste, necesito una forma segura de poder bajar la tensión de la fuente de un amplificador que recupere (hay otro post mío en reparaciones donde agradezco la ayuda de Cacho para sacar andando el bicho!) el tema es el siguiente:

Tengo un amplificador, el diagrama  es el viejo Rca de 70 watts rms con dos 2n3055h a la salida, pero la fuente dice que lleva 38+38v, yo lo probé cuando lo recupere con la fuente del otro rca de 130w que tengo armado (52+52v tengo en bornes) y funciona no quemé más nada, pero yo creo que el problema viene en la parte del preamplificador, ya que lleva un ua747cn pero todo me sale demasiado recortado, el sonido está pero con gran dosis se distorsion, se corta y sale como si tuviera una sierra en el fondo yo supongo que estará afectando al pre esos casi 15 volts de más que le estoy metiendo, ya que el circuito del amplificador es identico al de 130w (este es un modulo modul technics de 70w con pre)..
Es más, comparandolo con el modulo de 130w lleva los mismos componentes hasta en el mismo orden en la plaqueta..
No tengo en estos momentos los recursos como para poder comprar otro transformador y mi idea es poder utilizar esta fuente hasta que pueda alivianar mis gastos y ponerle el suyo.. es para un amplificador para instrumento musical para mi sobrino..
Si alguno me pudiera ayudar a poder hacer la prueba de bajarle la tensión a ver si es eso lo que está jorobando al pre..de otra manera voy a tener que aislar el circuito de potencia, pero tampoco tengo el diagrama, me regalaron el equipo quemado en la salida sin funcionar..

Un abrazo a todos!


----------



## crimson (May 2, 2009)

Hola hernandezc, en este hilo ya habíamos discutido algo parecido
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29267.html 
Saludos C


----------



## crimson (May 2, 2009)

Por aquí hay otro parecido
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28853.html 
Saludos C


----------



## hernandezc (May 2, 2009)

Crimson, muchas gracias por la ayuda!  voy a probar a partir del jueves  que pasa y te cuento..

Un abrazo grande!


----------



## hernandezc (May 3, 2009)

Crimson, estuve levantando el circuito desde el impreso pese a mi pobre visión, encontre lo siguiente:

Lo unico que se alimenta a través de la caída de tensión del amplificador ( o sea, la parte del pre) es el uaa747cn , que toma tensión directamente de la tensión de fuente a través de una resistencia de 6,8k desde los + /- 38volts... dos resistencias de 6k8 una por tensión negativa y otra por la tensión positiva entrando a las patas 13 y 4...
Yo debería modificar solamente el valor de esta resistencia para en lugar de 38+38v alimentar el operacional doble con 52+52v, el resto es igual al módulo de 130w que va con esa tensión sin problemas, no haría falta bajar la tensión de todo el aparato, solamente la que entra a darle "comida" al operacional..
Si le pongo una resistencia de 8,2 k  o 10k o debería tener la misma caida con 52v que una de 6k8 con 38 volts?


----------



## crimson (May 4, 2009)

Hola hernandezc, te mando un circuito con 2 zener de 1W, para el 747 alcanza con + / - 12V. El cálculo de las resistencias es simple:  (Tensión de entrada - Tensión de Zener) / 0,02
ejemplo:  (52 - 12) / 0,02  = 2000 ohms (ponés una de 2K2 x 2W y listo, solucionado el problema. Saludos C


----------



## hernandezc (May 4, 2009)

Crimson! sos un grande!  te agradezco mucho la paciencia... te debo unas cervezas!

Un abrazo!


----------

